# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  دراسة : الجوز للحماية من سرطان البروستات

## salihmob

قال باحثون أميركيون إن تناول كمية صغيرة من الجوز يومياً (حوالي نصف غرام) قد يحمي من الإصابة بسرطان البروستات. 
وأجرى باحثون من كلية الطب في جامعة تكساس- مركز سان أطونيو للعلوم الصحية دراسة قاموا في خلالها بحقن فئران بخلايا سرطان البروستات، وخلال ثلاثة إلى أربعة أسابيع بدأت الأورام في النموّ بعدد كبير. 
وقارن الباحث راسل رايتر وزملاؤه بين فئران اتبعت نظاماً غذائياً غنياً بالجوز وأخرى نظاماً غذائياً غير غني به ، وأظهرت الدراسة التي نشرت في دورية "التحقيق بالسرطان" أن 3 من اصل 16 فأراً اتبع النظام الغذائي الغني بالجوز أصيب بسرطان البروستات مقارنة بـ14 من أصل 33 فأراً لا يضم غذائه الجوز. 
كما أن الحجم النهائي للورم لدى الفئران التي تناولت الجوز بلغ حوالي ربع معدّل حجم ورم البروستات لدى الفئران الأخرى ، وقال رايتنر "فوجئنا لمدى فعالية النظام الغذائي الذي يضم الجوز لجهة تثبيط سرطان البروستات البشري" ، وأشار إلى أن كمية الجوز المستخدمة توازي حوالي نصف غرام لدى الإنسان.

----------

